# Toggenburgs????



## MsDeb (Jan 28, 2015)

What can anyone tell me about Toggenburgs?  Other than the standard Google search info, that is.  Taste of milk?  Can they be bred to ND's as minis to increase fat content?  Sounds like they aren't the most mellow goat, but is that nature or nuture?  
(Yeah, I just heard of this breed.  They don't seem to be popular so it must be for a reason.)


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 28, 2015)

I looked into getting them. In my area, however, they are scarce and importation from cross country would cost me thousands i dont have. Canada's importation laws are also changing which willfurther restrict genetics, so i decided against it.  However, i have two girls that are 25% toggenburg and they have incredible bags and milking ability. The herd i originally looked at was wiley, and i couldnt imagine them as a horned breed as they threw their heads a lot. I keep horned and polled goats and dont see that with any of them!

Lady told me their milk has a stronger flavor due to fat content, but everyone says something different about that. I suppose if you had a determoned nd and a willing/desperate doe qho will lay down or stand on the decline of a hill you could breed them, theyre not overly massive. Where theres a hill, theres a way!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2015)

I love the look of the Togg but the milk 
Some say it has to do with lines but I am not so sure. 
One of the vets in our region breeds and shows Toggs and the wife says their children won't drink it and neither do they. 
I only know a few people with Toggs and the story is always the same... lots of milk, big udders... nasty milk.


----------



## MsDeb (Jan 28, 2015)

Sweetened said:


> Where theres a hill, theres a way!


----------



## MsDeb (Jan 28, 2015)

Southern by choice said:


> I love the look of the Togg but the milk
> Some say it has to do with lines but I am not so sure.
> One of the vets in our region breeds and shows Toggs and the wife says their children won't drink it and neither do they.
> I only know a few people with Toggs and the story is always the same... lots of milk, big udders... nasty milk.



The person I'm talking to about them says her parents raise them as dairy goats.  They are only about 3 hours away.  When the weather warms up we may take a drive out there and taste for ourselves.  At least I'm finding goat people in our area!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2015)

Definitely try the milk!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 28, 2015)

Toggs are VERY smart and I love the coloring---but not a lot a meat on them and the milk is disgusting.  Having heard the same from so man people, I am not sure of the appeal of this breed.  I did like our Togg wether we had just for his personality and he was the smartest thing (got him into trouble of course).


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 28, 2015)

I've heard Togg milk is bad too, but I have to say I can't understand why/or how the breed would make a difference. 

They are very nice looking animals to me.

We know the veterinarians that breed and show here that Southern mentioned very well.  They have some of the nicest animals in the country.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> I've heard Togg milk is bad too, but I have to say I can't understand why/or how the breed would make a difference.



I know right... but at the same time we know Nigie milk is sweet and creamy and so is our Lamanchas... why?  I don't believe it is all butterfat... even our Nigies milk is a little different from goat to goat.

I would love to have a Togg they are beautiful! Just would be for a pet though... no milk. LOL

This is rather interesting.... gives a general overview of the different goats and their milk.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/home...hoosing-a-dairy-goat-breed.aspx#axzz30CNoE0AB


----------



## treeclimber233 (Jan 28, 2015)

Southern....How much do you want a Togg?  I have a Mini Togg buck that I could be selling.  he is not registered (could be I was told) but from good lines. I could get more info on his bloodline.  Of course any body else interested could get in touch with me too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 28, 2015)

treeclimber233 said:


> Southern....How much do you want a Togg?  I have a Mini Togg buck that I could be selling.  he is not registered (could be I was told) but from good lines. I could get more info on his bloodline.  Of course any body else interested could get in touch with me too.



That would have to be in the future... 
We are moving and until we do I am not taking on any more animals.
A Mini Togg would be adorable! And I love love love the boys! 
I would rather a Togg wether than a doe because I won't breed one.
They are so gorgeous though. Goats really are addictive. 
A lady I know has a few Toggs and they are super sweet... so I am surprised to read about them not being so "mellow".


----------



## Sweetened (Jan 28, 2015)

My obers, while a stronger flavor, are not pungent or goaty. It is sweet, but distinct.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 28, 2015)

I have a Togg. She is as sweet as can be, her name is Jackie and she talks to me when I call her. I love her and her milk is horrible.  She does produce like crazy though.  I have other goats, many of them are Togg Alpine crosses and their milk is awesome. Just something about Jackie's milk. I can mix her milk in the bucket with about 4 other goats and I don't notice the flavor at all, just don't try and drink it alone. I kept her daughter from last year, she is 1/2 Alpine, so next year when I breed her I will find out if the Alpine gene won or the Togg.

It can be diet, it can be mineral (cobalt I am told), it can be blood lines, or it can be just a goat, but I don't think it is every Togg out there, there are too many of them to have them all be nasty.

If you are a cheese maker, especially the aged cheeses, the Togg can play into the flavors nicely, just not so much for drinking.

Certainly taste before you buy.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 29, 2015)

How could you not like this face?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 29, 2015)

I know... they are like eye-candy!


----------



## MsDeb (Jan 29, 2015)

Little donkey ears!
I'm going to spend some time with these goats.  Maybe it's a difference in what they are fed.  Maybe its an acquired taste.  Will see.  Certainly not putting my dream of mini Nubians off.   Just shopping.  Maybe I will end up with one of each kind of goat.  LOL!


----------



## jooniper (Jan 30, 2015)

Wow! My goats are a bit offended  I've had 3 Toggenburgs from two separate bloodlines, they have all been fairly mellow, friendly( one liked me exclusively) and quiet. I love the Toggenburg  as they are a smaller stature than many dairy breeds, are quite beautiful, I've heard the make excellent pack goats, they are very hardy, and winter well.   I really do not understand why they are so uncommon. I also don't get why people find the milk distasteful?? my family doesn't drink much milk but we have had some glorious cheeses made from my Togg milk. My brother in law would drink it too, he never mentioned any bad flavors. I would definitely recommend them to anyone for the reasons mentioned.  I only wish there was a Togg buck in my state to breed with I just can't seem to find one :[
This is Greta :}


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 30, 2015)

jooniper said:


> Wow! My goats are a bit offended  I've had 3 Toggenburgs from two separate bloodlines, they have all been fairly mellow, friendly( one liked me exclusively) and quiet. I love the Toggenburg  as they are a smaller stature than many dairy breeds, are quite beautiful, I've heard the make excellent pack goats, they are very hardy, and winter well.   I really do not understand why they are so uncommon. I also don't get why people find the milk distasteful?? my family doesn't drink much milk but we have had some glorious cheeses made from my Togg milk. My brother in law would drink it too, he never mentioned any bad flavors. I would definitely recommend them to anyone for the reasons mentioned.  I only wish there was a Togg buck in my state to breed with I just can't seem to find one :[
> This is Greta :}



Where are you located?
Greta is a beauty


----------



## jooniper (Jan 30, 2015)

We are in Georgia  thank you!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 30, 2015)

jooniper said:


> We are in Georgia  thank you!



We are in NC.
If you can't find a buck in GA, you should definitely contact this farm in NC.
Hey, I've bought goats in GA, it isn't too far. 

http://www.kbarctoggenburgs.com/

Husband and Wife are both vets, and super nice people.
They aren't taking any reservations for does, but you could get a good deal on a buck from one of their first freshners.


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2015)

jooniper said:


> We are in Georgia  thank you!



What lines are yours out of?

Greta is beautiful! 
and *Welcome to Back Yard Herds! *
Please introduce yourself... we'd love to hear about you and your goats! 
http://www.backyardherds.com/forums/new-member-introductions.17/


----------



## jooniper (Jan 30, 2015)

One fine acre, thank you for the information!  It is good to see there is still some Toggs left in the south.I'll have to check them out! Although I have no desire to own a buck, just borrow his services 

southernby choice,  thank you  my current 2 Toggs I have are Storybrook farms, the other I had when I was a kid and my parents bought him for me, he was out of Alabama but no papers as he was a pet wether.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 30, 2015)

jooniper said:


> One fine acre, thank you for the information!  It is good to see there is still some Toggs left in the south.I'll have to check them out! Although I have no desire to own a buck, just borrow his services
> 
> southernby choice,  thank you  my current 2 Toggs I have are Storybrook farms, the other I had when I was a kid and my parents bought him for me, he was out of Alabama but no papers as he was a pet wether.



Good luck with that


----------



## jooniper (Jan 30, 2015)

Yes I know, I sure haven't had any...


----------



## MsDeb (Jan 30, 2015)

Greta is really pretty!  Really looking forward to meeting some Toggs in person.  Don't know if we'll go that route but its still fun to get to know more goat people.


----------



## babsbag (Jan 30, 2015)

I love the Togg's personality. They are usually friendly and pretty bossy, which I don't mind, makes them quiet characters. But the Toggs that I have seen at shows are far from being petite, they are quite big. Not as big as Saanens, but definitely bigger than my Alpines. My biggest does are the ones that have the most Togg in them.

At one point I was ready to switch breeds. I had heard about the milk being questionable but didn't really  believe that. Then I got Jackie.   I didn't even breed her to a Togg buck as I didn't want to increase the chance that her offspring would have yucky milk too. Not a flavor I want to introduce into a dairy.

All my does are fed 100% alfalfa with grain on the milk stand. She is the only one with off flavored milk. And it is worse at the beginning of her lactation.


----------

